# Hardtail



## First Catch

I know that most people use them for bait, but has anyone tried to eat it?


----------



## Tuna Man

> *First Catch (6/15/2008)*I know that most people use them for bait, but has anyone tried to eat it?


Hard Tail as in Blue Runner? Some people do, I haven't..no need with better fish to eat.


----------



## First Catch

Yes, there's definately better fish to eat than blue runners lol, but was just curious if anyone had tried it.


----------



## kahala boy

If you gut them and cut the head and gills out. Roll in flour corn starch mix and deep fry till the tail looks like it's going to fall off. mix soy sauce and some lemon. Dip and eattill it's all gone. It is a white meat after all..... Don't knock it till you try it......


----------



## Collard

I caughttwo big enough to filet. I fried it with some spanish I had caught the same day. It reminded me of mullet but better, as it wasn't quite as strong tatsing.


----------



## shanester

yea they are pretty good to eat the bigger ones. i have ate them several times


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

i had a cuban friend of mine that told me they werent bad. but he also tried skipjack and said "it wasnt bad, just a lil mushy" :sick


----------



## John B.

only recipe i've heard of.

step 1: fillet fish

step 2: dip fish in cornmeal

step 3: fry fish in vegetable oil in a small skillet

step 4: when fish is golden brown, throw that shit out and eat the skillet.


----------



## seanclearly

One word BAIT!!!! No need to eat bait. Use them to catch something good to eat.


----------



## SharkSlayer

> *kahala boy (6/15/2008)*If you gut them and cut the head and gills out. Roll in flour corn starch mix and deep fry till the tail looks like it's going to fall off. mix soy sauce and some lemon. Dip and eattill it's all gone. It is a white meat after all..... Don't knock it till you try it......




I think I have seen you eat a chunk of old Bonita we were going to use for bait off of a charter boat a few years ago. 

So you say a hardtail is good?


----------

